# Is Curry Good For You?



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

????

I eat on average 1 curry per day which i make myself. I personally think its a good food as i include alot of protein which is in my meats, rice, peppers, onions and chillies. The only problem is the sauces. How much of a problem is the sauces? I know it'll depend on what sauces you're actually using.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I think the main reason currys have the bad reputation is that if you get one from a curry house, they cook it in loads of lard. Thats what I heard anyways. So if your making at home, dont think theyre too bad, especially if use brown rice.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i occasionally stir fry chicken and have a chicken, veg and apple curry stir fry

however iit is only occasionally as the sauces that are made are not good for you

i suppose there are good alternatives out there?


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

Bulk_250 said:


> I think the main reason currys have the bad reputation is that if you get one from a curry house, they cook it in loads of lard. Thats what I heard anyways. So if your making at home, dont think theyre too bad, especially if use brown rice.


Thats what i was thinking, they do carry a bad name but i dont see how with all the healthy food you're adding.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

Home made its not that bad... all depends on what you put into the pot...

BUT CURRY house is a no no IMO!!!


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

is curry good for you?

answer: simple, yes, if you make it yaself, no if you don't.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't eat too much mate, you dont wanna get too big


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

lee williams eats ice cream and apple pie on a sunday i read, diff is he makes it himself.

If you make your own you can choose what u put into it!

if u must do a sauce id recommend loyd grossmans bhuna. the ingredients list aint that bad. no chemicals at least!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Defo make it yourself. There's some good un's in the recipe section. Nowt bad really just smelly. I do a bit for my wholemeal raps.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

if you're gonna buy it, just having it on your cheat day should be fine, yes?


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

You make it yourself so you should know exactaly how good it is for you:confused1:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ZAXXXXX said:


> You make it yourself so you should know exactaly how good it is for you:confused1:


i'm under the impression that he doesn't make the sauce himself...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i make homemade curries all the time using sauces from the supermarket,i even have them most days when i am prepping for a show,as long as your numbers add up at the end of the day you'll be fine


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Depends what you have and if you make it from scratch - it's the creamy stuff like Korma that's evil - and restaurant curries are cooked in loads of ghee.

I like Thai curries but then coconut milk is really good for you :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Make it yourself with brown rice and loads of chicken :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

is curry good for you is like saying is salad good for you (or anything else)?

It depends on your nutrition knowledge as you cooked it yourself.

If a salad has oil, cheese, bacon bits, chips and mayo, salt and token lettuce leaf is it as good as one with nuts, seeds, pulses, sprouted veg, lots of raw mixed veg, egg white and lean fresh tuna steak?

My curries are [email protected] packed with protein and goodness (plus no pi55ed of indian chef has shot his man fat into it).


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

agreed with posts above.

Homemade curry is all good, made a nice one the other day and the worst thing in it was live yoghurt, so well alright for BBing.

http://food.sify.com/ has some good ones

http://www.curryfrenzy.com/curry/html/curry-recipes.asp is one I've used for all the dishes I've made - I doubted the content of the 'curry pastes' the recipes often call on and substituted it with a homemade one using dry spices and herbs (and lemon juice).

**

edited to say Uriel's spot on. If people put their mind to it they could make a protein shake unhealthy! all depends on what goes in.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

Fine mate, I make home made ones with home made sauces using coconut milk.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I love home made curry mmmm, although i tend to eat it with white crusty bready or cheesy garlic bread LOL, i dont really like rice very much and cant stand pasta either!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz you a pistols fan? :thumb: They were ace, slf, skids, undertones, loads of others, loved all that, saw em all live at The Oval Ball in York:thumbup1:, erhm very atmospheric, even Adam and the antz were good punks before he went all commercial, I played darts with em once

PS: sorry for hijack


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate, pistols, were ace!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

CBennett said:


> ????
> 
> I eat on average 1 curry per day which i make myself. I personally think its a good food as i include alot of protein which is in my meats, rice, peppers, onions and chillies. The only problem is the sauces. How much of a problem is the sauces? I know it'll depend on what sauces you're actually using.


Curry every day?! :tongue:

I make a curry maybe once a fortnight but it lasts 3 days. I just use chicken, onion, chopped tomato and tons of spice, and eat it with brown rice.

Good stuff.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Curries, chillies, stir fry - can all be made fairly easily (and cheaply!) to be totally compliant with a bodybuilding lifestyle - even when dieting!!!!!!

Home made 1/4lb cheeseburgers are awesome  

Home made bread is great too, way better than that cotton wool full of additives the supermarket sell.

All really easy to do and a small price to pay for getting to eat fantastic grub that is about as good as it gets for your goals...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

just keep your macros the same and saturated fats down.

if i make one, i only add a small amount of olive oil to begin with the drain and add water. my curries are really just very spicy chicken stews. coconut milk for some goodness.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It has been said 100x on this post but I'm gonna say it again. If you know exactly what's going into it then there is no problem.. You can make a lovely curry using just spices.. As soon as you start using sauces loaded with fat and sugar it kind of answers it for itself..


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

I make myself a curry a few nights a week if I have the time and it is a really good way to get veggies into your diet if you dont like the taste of them. I chuck peppers, peas, spinach, cabbage in there and their taste is masked by the curry sauce. Them alongside the tomatoes, onions and garlic already in there makes it a very healthy meal. Beautiful.

Never use the supermarket jars of sauce; always make it yourself. It's dead easy as well.


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

I know cayenne pepper is a natural antiseptic. Meant to be good for your stomach!

Garlic is usually added to curry. Very good for the cardiovascular system. Ginger is also usually present.


----------

